# Can I Obtain A Club Card With Postpartum Depression?



## boogszbean (Oct 1, 2010)

simple. Can i obtain a card with PPD?
im not diagonised with ppd but theres red flags going off every day, so i know i need something now or im going to fucking snap. I really dont want to take pills, make me feel even more crazy than i already do right now. PPD is a serious condition! Your whole body just changes drastically after you have a baby. Atleast for me it has. I barely want to interact with my baby, nothing seems apitizing anymore, fuck sleeping even when my baby is crashed out for the night && some other shit. I've never heard of anyone obtaining a card becasue of PPD, but I want to know if it is possible espcially in california? I use to be a complete pothead before i got pregnant & now i have absoluety no tolerance, i take a bitch hit & im giggling/stoned for a few hours =/ so weak. Im obviously a mom so i dont have time to kick back with the homies & blow. 

HAVE ANY MOMS OBTAIN A CARD WITH PPD? 
OR DEPRESSION?? 
HOW SO & HOW DID YOU GO ABOUT TELLING YOUR DOCTOR A CARD WOULD BE THE BEST SOLUTION FOR YOU???


----------



## Pizip (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm wondering the same thing myself. Have you found out yet @boogszbean ?


----------

